# Globa car sales Moraira



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

HI folks, we are going to Moraira from Tues to Friday to view rental properties etc and look at possible second hand cars, has anyone on the site had any dealings with Global car sales?we would welcome any feedback,thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Flavos said:


> HI folks, we are going to Moraira from Tues to Friday to view rental properties etc and look at possible second hand cars, has anyone on the site had any dealings with Global car sales?we would welcome any feedback,thanks


I bought a car from them once and wish I hadn't - never will again.

Put simply - they lie!

Promised full service history - never came.

Advert was nothing like the actual spec. (my problem)

Promised to fix minor problems - after several visits, they never fixed them and I gave up.


Just because they are English, is NOT a reason to use them!


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Crikey thats not good! Can anyone recommend a good second hand dealer in or close to Moraira?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I bought a car from them once and wish I hadn't - never will again.
> 
> Put simply - they lie!
> 
> ...


IMO the word order is incorrect and should be : "because they are English, is a reason NOT to use them!" You are more likely to get ripped of by a Brit in Spain than by a local. Reason is the Brit can just walk away with YOUR money whereas a local frequently has family commitments locally and is less likely to do so.

If you are buying a car in Spain go to a reputable dealer, preferably a main dealer - they have a lot to lose if they don't do what they say they will or give you a bad deal, e.g. they could lose the concession. Often the price you will pay is no more and often less than others will charge you and you will know that any servicing or making good before the sale plus any after-sales service will use genuine parts.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks are there any main dealers near or in Moraira?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just to play "devils advocate", theres no reason to assume just because they are"English" they will be dishonest and one person may have "lied" or not (Would need to proved in a court of law)??!. But if the general opinion is that they're not good then go with it.

As for other main dealers in Moraira ?? Have you looked on google, local adverts??

Jo xxx


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

That will be my next port of call, but its always interesting to hear from people who have first hand knowledge re car dealers,in and around Moraira


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Flavos said:


> That will be my next port of call, but its always interesting to hear from people who have first hand knowledge re car dealers,in and around Moraira


Personal recommendations are the best!

Jo xxx


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

I fully agree!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know the area, but when we bought our car, due to it being a completely different "ballgame" than the UK, we went to a main dealer (who came recommended) and they were brilliant and did all of the paperwork, checks etc. It must be easy for car sellers to see "wide eyed" newbies arrive and wave money at them - so its best to be on your guard lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you Jojo


----------

